# Pickup Springs vs Tubing?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

My strat pickups have rubber tubing around the adjustment screws that is rotten and I am wondering if I could use springs instead of rubber? I have read some people think it may affect tone or cause problems with high volumes...

Next Gen sells springs but I didn't see the rubber tubing.

What say ye?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I like the tubing better because it doesn't shoot off when you try to tighten the screws into the pickup. The springs drive me crazy. I ordered a foot of it last time I did a stewmac order and it lasts for years. I think the tubing dulls microphonics a bit as well, especially with tele bridge pickups.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I like tubing better too, install is much easier as the tubing holds the screw in the guard for you.

You can buy the stuff at most hardware or pet supply stores for next to nothing (sold by the foot).

if you really want the fender silicone pre cut tubing they sell it lol. $22 for a set on amazon.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

you get better tone with springs. that being said, I use tubing because my tone is already too awesome and I’m tired of beating them off with a stick. I found tubing fairly easy at medical supply shops


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Medical O2 tubing would probably work.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

player99 said:


> My strat pickups have rubber tubing around the adjustment screws that is rotten and I am wondering if I could use springs instead of rubber? I have read some people think it may affect tone or cause problems with high volumes...
> 
> Next Gen sells springs but I didn't see the rubber tubing.
> 
> What say ye?


Nextgen has the tubing, somewhere. I bought some from them about a year ago.

....found it








Surgical Tubing - 1 Foot


Silicone surgical tubing for replacing pickup springs, one 1-foot length. Outside diameter is approximately 6.25 mm, inside diameter approximately 3 mm.




nextgenguitars.ca


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The only drawback with tubing, can be when you decide to drop the settings on a pickup that has been set a long time higher, or the tubing was originally cut too short. When that happens, you have to go back in there and replace the tubing.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought both springs and tubing. Then I have the freedom of choice.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Tubing reduces feedback when tight... works miracles on Tele bridge pickups for example... but must have some compression to do that...


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Tubing. Any day - for reasons of not losing the damn thing and also muting vibration


----------

